# Trek madone 5.2 vs cannondale super6



## Linzzz82 (Jul 31, 2013)

Buying a new bike has been tough but I feel like I have learned a lot about components and what not. Just wondering of anyone had any input on these two bikes. Both ultegra. Both seem pretty solid...
I ride in groups but also have gotten in to tris. Want a good solid road bike upgrade before getting a TT bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I prefer the Trek Madones. They have good road feel and acceleration. And they handle well. 

The Cannondales are very light and have a "transparent" feel to them. They are also quite good. My problem with them is the severe toe overlap especially in the smaller sizes.


----------



## Linzzz82 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks. The toe overlap has come up in some of the reviews I read. I do think I'm leaning toward the madone. Just wanted to hear some others opinions on likes or dislikes to either ride


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I currently ride a Cannondale Super Six HM (Size 48cm). I'm 5'5 with a 28-29 inch inseam. Absolutely, you will have toe/clip overlap. Honestly, it shouldn't be a concern. I don't think that I have been in too many situations where I had to turn the handle-bars that much to touch my shoes.

The bike handles beautifully and is superbly efficient. It also has a very smooth ride, admittedly, not as smooth as its original design. The bike has that Cannondale lively feel , which most of us who have ridden Cannondales for a long time, appreciate. It's very stable and quick handling. You'll be at home riding centuries or just hammering on criteriums, with this bike. 

I think it will come down to fit and to the bike "feel." My buddy tried a Cannondale but preferred the Madone. I'm a short rider so Cannondale's geometries fit me and I like the ride qualities of their bikes. Choose what ever fits best, provides the ride qualities you prefer, and of course, the bike that looks the best!!!


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

CHL said:


> I currently ride a Cannondale Super Six HM (Size 48cm). I'm 5'5 with a 28-29 inch inseam. Absolutely, you will have toe/clip overlap. Honestly, it shouldn't be a concern. I don't think that I have been in too many situations where I had to turn the handle-bars that much to touch my shoes.
> 
> The bike handles beautifully and is superbly efficient. It also has a very smooth ride, admittedly, not as smooth as its original design. The bike has that Cannondale lively feel , which most of us who have ridden Cannondales for a long time, appreciate. It's very stable and quick handling. You'll be at home riding centuries or just hammering on criteriums, with this bike.
> 
> I think it will come down to fit and to the bike "feel." My buddy tried a Cannondale but preferred the Madone. I'm a short rider so Cannondale's geometries fit me and I like the ride qualities of their bikes. Choose what ever fits best, provides the ride qualities you prefer, and of course, the bike that looks the best!!!



This pretty much nails it....except for the toe overlap. I have not experienced this at all on my size 56 2013 Cannondale SuperSix Evo 2. My wife rides a C'dale in size 51 and has not had the toe overlap either. Not saying it doesn't happen, just that we have not experienced it.

The SuperSix is a great bike. It is very light, but has a sturdy, well-made feel to me. It climbs great and is comfortable on rougher pavement for such a light bike. I tested the Madone (and many other bikes) before I bought the C'dale and I have no regrets over my choice. The fit and feel on this bike was the best for me.

As mentioned above, fit and feel are everything. I would test-ride both extensively and go with the one that fit me best and felt the best. Then go through a complete fitting on the one you choose. Good luck.


----------

